
Aging Boomers lead startup growth (I would assume these are not tech startups) - transburgh
http://money.cnn.com/2007/08/09/magazines/fsb/older_owners.fsb/index.htm?postversion=2007081303
======
donna
What makes you assume that? Boomer's pioneered the tech industry.
<http://inventors.about.com/library/blcoindex.htm>

~~~
transburgh
Because every boomer I know can barely work a computer and the US is much
bigger than Silicon Valley.

~~~
donna
Really, how many do you know?

~~~
transburgh
Like 5 ;)

~~~
donna
Smiles!!!!!

------
willyh
fscking ageist

